# No plow lights!!!!



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

hey guys, 1998 wrangler with a unimpint western. My plow lights on the headgear are not working all of a sudden, just my regular headlights come one. Plow works fine, just no plow lights. Also no highbeams on the jeep, lights just turn off when clicked. No hibeams with or with out plow one. What should I be looking at with the wiring??? Buddy installed it per manual has been fine for like 5 years, he isn’t available to help. Where should I start. Figures its a blizzard here in ct. lol


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Running lights work?


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes regular headlights on my jeep work, not on my headgear, no lights.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Does your truck lights turn off when connected to plow


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

No, they stay on, plow lights don't come on, headlights stay on.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you ck the plow relays yet?


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Not sure where all the relays are


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Follow the 9 pin back threw the grill back towards the motor. You will find them at the end of that harness.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Not asking about headlights. Do the running/parking lights work on vehicle and or Plow?


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Run park lights work on jeep only


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cjshloman said:


> Run park lights work on jeep only


The issue is before the relays then. Parking lights are needed to energize the headlight relays.

How were the connections made to the parking light wiring? Scotchlocks?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

B


Philbilly2 said:


> Scotchlocks?


Isn't that the ONLY way?


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Crap I’ll probably have to unwrap all the wiring from the plug going through the grill. Probably a crap wire.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cjshloman said:


> Crap I'll probably have to unwrap all the wiring from the plug going through the grill. Probably a crap wire.


Why, is it that bad?
I usually start at the relays, if no parking light power them back trace to the truck


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Well i have park light power on jeep side, but thinking maybe the harness from plug up has a bad wire, its all wrapped in fabric tape crap. Lol


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea like Dieselss said. Check for power on relays from brown wire. That comes from truck running lights to power the relays then go from there. Good luck! Or just run fused power to white,high or low beams,or black wire out to plow for temporary headlights on plow for the storm.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Last summer I stripped out every wire i could from my engine bay relating to my plow and auxillary lights. I never liked how my buddy and i wired up the plow. What i found was corrosion on multiple wires. I rebuilt, with thicker gauge wire, everything i could. The only set of wires, after 8 yrs that still looked good, was the Meyers light harness. You may be in need of a similar summer project. My wife insisted that I was avoiding her and our 9 month old son....


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Another BIG tip on plow connections: Always apply Thin film of dielectric grease for waterproof connects!


----------

